# addominali a tartaruga



## Espero Antos

¡Hola!

Qual è l'equivalente spagnolo del termine italiano "tartaruga", inteso metaforicamente come "insieme dei muscoli addominali, visibili e ben definiti grazie all'esercizio fisico" (e quindi assimilabili a un carapace di tartaruga)?

(Per una serie di metafore equivalenti in altre lingue, rinvio al thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1978520)

Muchas gracias...

E_A


----------



## Agró

Tableta de chocolate (come in francese).
Qui.


----------



## Lady Marion

Sì, l'equivalente è decisamente "Tableta de chocolate"!


----------



## Neuromante

Seguro que aparecen otras posibilidades, según los países.


----------



## 0scar

"Tabla de lavar".


----------



## honeyheart

Con este sentido, "tableta de chocolate" no lo había escuchado jamás, y "caparazón de tortuga", menos. 



0scar said:


> "Tabla de lavar".


Sí, "tabla de lavar" es la expresión clásica, pero una que me hizo reír es "plancha de ravioles".


----------



## ursu-lab

In  Spagna (e credo anche in altri paesi ispanofoni) la "tartaruga" è senz'altro la "tabla de chocolate". Non è solo questione di durezza, ma *di forma*: gli addominali formano un disegno a quadri simile a quello delle tartarughe ninja. 
L'asse da stiro è dura ma totalmente liscia, non può essere la trad. di "tartaruga".
Questo è un forum di atletica in spagnolo: usano "tableta de chocolate".
Questo è Michelangelo, una delle tartarughe ninja da cui è nata l'espressione in italiano riferita agli addominali. 



honeyheart said:


> Con este sentido, "tableta de chocolate" no lo  había escuchado jamás, y "caparazón de tortuga", menos.
> Sí, "tabla de lavar" es la expresión clásica,



Come vedi, *non è il "caparazón*", cioè il guscio, ma proprio gli *addominali*!

Per indicare gli addominali duri ma *non in risalto e non squadrati*, non si usa "tartaruga" nemmeno in italiano, e allora sì che andrebbe bene "asse da stiro" o "mattone" o qualsiasi altra cosa semplicemente dura.


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> ...L'asse da stiro è dura ma totalmente liscia, non può essere la trad. di "tartaruga".


 
Ursu-lab, nessuno ha parlato di *asse da stiro* ma di *tavola da bucato*.

D'altra parte, sei sicura che quando si parla di *tartaruga* non si sta parlando del guscio?? (chiederei conferma da almeno 5 italiani)


----------



## otherwise

chlapec said:


> Ursu-lab, nessuno ha parlato di *asse da stiro* ma di *tavola da bucato*.
> 
> D'altra parte, sei sicura che quando si parla di *tartaruga* non si sta parlando del guscio?? (chiederei conferma di almeno 5 italiani)



 confermo, si parla del guscio, infatti in italiano diciamo anche "_avere gli addominali *a guscio di tartaruga*_", proprio perché ricordano le squame del carapace delle tartarughe.


----------



## chlapec

otherwise said:


> confermo, si parla del guscio, infatti in italiano diciamo anche "_avere gli addominali *a guscio di tartaruga*_", proprio perché ricordano le squame del carapace delle tartarughe.


 
Lo suponevo (Ursu-lab è bravissima, ma questa volta si è lasciata trascinare dall'immaginazione").

Tante grazie.


----------



## Espero Antos

Sì, credo anch'io che in italiano la metafora della "tartaruga" si riferisca al guscio (carapace) delle "vere" tartarughe, e non agli addominali (peraltro davvero impressionanti!) delle tartarughe Ninja...

Dunque, se non ho capito male, in spagnolo si usano sia la metafora "alla francese" (*tableta de chocolate*, come tablette de chocolat) sia quella "alla tedesca" (*tabla de lavar*, come Waschbrett)(quest'ultima non è affatto liscia come un'asse da stiro: http://www.google.com/images?um=1&hl=it&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Ait%3Aofficial&channel=s&biw=1280&bih=599&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=Waschbrett&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=)?


----------



## Neuromante

Ya lo puse arriba del todo:
Iban a aparecer distintas formas según los países (Van dos, pero es que casi no queda gente que no sea española o argentina en este foro, los hemos espantado)


----------



## ursu-lab

La mia fantasia è illimitata, ma spesso si ispira alla realtà. 

Io ho sentito "t. ninja" riferito a questi casi estremi di body building, per questo non pensavo al guscio, che tra l'altro corrisponde alla schiena, quindi sta dalla parte opposta dell'addome... Altre foto, anche in spagnolo, in cui le t. ninja vengono associate allo sviluppo di quei muscoli.

Adesso ho capito (cioè ho capito che si parla del "guscio"), ma ci tenevo a chiarire che quando ho risposto al thread non ero in uno stato allucinatorio da overdose di fumetti : la tartaruga ninja* è il simbolo* degli addominali.

Un forum del body-building: "addominali come le tartarughe ninja"

Un altro sito di "body building": come si fa a costruire addominali da tartaruga ninja.

La dieta per gli addominali: forum feminile in cui si spiega la differenza tra "ventre piatto e i retti a  tartaruga ninja e la pancia sporgente se il trasverso non e' tonico".

Un blog dove si parla di fitness ed esercizi vari: "non vedo lei cosa deve tonificare visto che ha degli addominali che sembra Raffaello, non mio cugino, ma la tartaruga Ninja". 

Il "ventre piatto" è una tavola "liscia".

PS: la tavola da bucato è piena di righe, come si fa ad avere così tanti addominali, e così fitti e sottili? 
Viene anche usata per suonare le percussioni nei concerti di swing...


----------



## otherwise

ursu-lab said:


> La mia fantasia è illimitata, ma spesso si ispira alla realtà.
> 
> Io ho sentito "t. ninja" riferito a questi casi estremi di body building, per questo non pensavo al guscio, che tra l'altro corrisponde alla schiena, quindi sta dalla parte opposta dell'addome... Altre foto, anche in spagnolo, in cui le t. ninja vengono associate allo sviluppo di quei muscoli.
> 
> Adesso ho capito (cioè ho capito che si parla del "guscio"), ma ci tenevo a chiarire che quando ho risposto al thread non ero in uno stato allucinatorio da overdose di fumetti : la tartaruga ninja* è il simbolo* degli addominali.



Ciao Ursu-lab!  effettivamente hai ragione anche tu! Guardando adesso i link che hai segnalato, ho potuto constatare che il modo di dire "avere addominali a tartaruga" (già esistente in Italia prima della creazione della serie a fumetti ), al giorno d'oggi può assumere nel linguaggio colloquiale un'altra connotazione, che non si riferisce esclusivamente al carapace dell'animale, bensì anche agli addominali delle "tartarughe ninja", dato che esse avevano caratteristiche antropomorfe.

Nelle testuggini, invece, la parte ventrale, cioè il "piastrone", è piattissimo.


----------



## Espero Antos

"la tavola da bucato è piena di righe, come si fa ad avere così tanti addominali, e così fitti e sottili? Viene anche usata per suonare le percussioni nei concerti di swing..."

Caro Ursu-Lab, questo dovresti chiederlo ai tedeschi, i quali - ripeto - utilizzano perlopiù proprio questa immagine (e non quella della tartaruga o della tavoletta di cioccolato) per "rendere l'idea" degli addominali "scolpiti"... Francamente, condivido anch'io la tua perplessità in proposito  e trovo l'immagine un po' goffa oltre che poco efficace ed appropriata ("icastica"), ma si sa, le metafore sono talora imprecise e capricciose... _De gustibus_...

Penso anch'io, come Otherwise, che il cartoon delle tartarughe Ninja abbia contribuito a rafforzare l'immagine della "tartaruga" nei paesi ispanofoni e italofoni, immagine che però era già presente in ambedue le lingue (ovviamente con esclusivo riferimento al carapace degli anfibi). Interessante come una metafora possa "aggiornarsi"! 

Quanto alla "plancha de ravioles" citata da Honeyheart, trovo l'immagine molto azzeccata (in fondo i ravioli hanno in genere una forma quadrangolare, proprio come i singoli elementi del carapace e delle tavolette di cioccolato), ma mi chiedo quanto essa sia effettivamente diffusa nell'uso degli ispanofoni...


----------



## honeyheart

Se me amotina el hipervínculo. 

"Plancha de ravioles": http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/4044/ravioles.jpg

Listo.




Espero Antos said:


> Quanto alla "plancha de ravioles" citata da Honeyheart, trovo l'immagine molto azzeccata, ma mi chiedo quanto essa sia effettivamente diffusa nell'uso degli ispanofoni...


Non molto infatti.  Senza dubbio, _tabla de lavar_ è l'espressione "ufficiale".


----------



## Neuromante

Honey:
En España "tabla de lavar" no es la forma "oficial". De hecho no se usa.

Tengan cuidado con este tipo de expresiones. Son siempre localistas y no vale la pena entrar a decir cual es más correcta que cual,. Estoy seguro que ni siquiera en toda Argentina será "oficial" y que, si siguieran habiendo foreros de otros países, aparecerían unas diez formas generalizadas y un puñado de casos extremos de localismo.


----------



## honeyheart

Bueh, va de nuevo:



honeyheart said:


> Non molto infatti.  Senza dubbio, _tabla de lavar_ è l'espressione "ufficiale"*, qui dalle mie parti*.




P.D.: Neuro, tu tenaz hostigamiento en mi contra con respecto a las variantes, variaciones y variedades de nuestro idioma me permite comprender plenamente el significado de la expresión "urto di nervi".


----------

